

Why the K-computer is the fastest and energy-efficient? - satarrr
http://www.futurechips.org/thoughts-on-latest-happenings/why-the-k-computer-is-fast-and-energy-efficient.html

======
satarrr
The K computer became the fastest computer in the world today. This article
looks into reasons why the K deserves the crown. A decent in-depth analysis of
the hardware.

------
xmos_buddy
Whats the deal with GPUs? Doesn't this show that GPUs are over hyped?

